# 8 Months Old Today



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

Scarlett& Boomer are 8 months old today. Weather has been nasty here and they both have cabin fever. They were a handful at agility class last night. Scarlett was spayed a week ago and she wants to run soon badly! Got her out for a bit of a walk today; she's doing great! Stitches out next Wednesday. Was a hard decision to move forward with the spay at this age but, based on the circumstances here with both of them it was best to do so now; Boomer's "time" won't come until after he's a year old....


----------

